# An age old question: corners or velcro Oberon?



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Since I am almost ready to do what I said I wouldn't do: buy a K2 (!!!)    I am currently deciding on what type of Oberon to get.  I know I am getting the Red Ginko cover (part of my reasoning for upgrading to K2) and I am 90% sure I will get the Pink Tranqulity skin from Decal Girl (10% sure I will get Orient)  But I am totally torn over corners vs velcro for the Oberon!!

I have always had straps on my K1 and while it was fine, they did get in the way occasionally, like when I connected my USB cord.  I never minded it enough to make the switch, though.  But with the impending K2, I think that I may like the "clean" look of the velcro although, if I do that, I can't put the skin on the back!  Now with K1 I rarely take it out of the Oberon but occasionally I do, especially when my hand pain acts up....and I am OCD enough to want the back skin on if it is in or out....And it looks as though the corners for K2 are not as "in the way" as they are with K1....

Decisions, decisions!

And so I turn to all of you, dear KBers.  What is your opinions??  Please help!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

On the K2 the corners don't get in the way at all. The corners don't touch or hide any connections or buttons. My daughter had the velcro on her K1 and decided to go with corners when she saw mine. She wanted to be able to change skins later and felt that the corners gave her more flexibility. 

When taking the K1 out out of the cover with velcro, I found it hard to get it back on in exactly the right place. She had no problem with it, but she did not like to hold it out of the cover with the velcro on the back. I'm sure there are a lot of folks out there that prefer the velcro.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a Velcro fan, since I really like the floating look.    That being said.... I never take Eleanor the K1 out of her Oberon (really, a proper lady is NEVER nekkid in public!)  If I did, I wouldn't like the feel of the Velcro on the back, either, and I'd have to think about whether to have Velcro or not,  (I know I should be saying "hook and loop tape, or some other generic description, but it's sooo much shorter to say Velcro, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like having the corners on my K2 cover.  I didn't want to stick the velcro on mine.  The straps don't get in the way and I don't noticed them at all.  I have a dark skin on my K2, that may make a difference.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I neglected to mention that I don't like the idea of sticking velcro (hook and tape  LOL) on my Kindle in the original post...It is so interesting to hear all of your opinions and I am happy to see that the corners don't cover or get in the way like it did with K1 (although I never minded it, really)  I am still on the fence....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use velcro, and I love my cover. I haven't taken the K2 out of the cover since the day it went in.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Velcro is my choice. When I got the K2, I thought I'd read it out of the cover so opted for corners. It never left the cover and the corners distracted me. The velcro removes very easily from the back of the cover. At Patrizia's suggestion, I went out and found clear velcro for the back of the Kindle. It's barely noticeable.

If/when I get the DX and cover, I will be taking it in to a shop to have them add velcro to it and remove the corner straps.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have both and since I do take my K2 out more I like the corners for that but velcro for 1


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the velcro on my K1.  I always read with it in the cover, and didn't even bother putting a skin on the back of my Kindle for that reason.  

However, if I got a K2 I'd wait a bit on making that decision - assuming my K2 doesn't fit in my Oberon cover - I've seen people say a time or two that their K2 did fit in their K1 Oberon with velcro, and as long as it didn't stick out at the top or bottom I'd definitely reuse it.  But if it doesn't fit, I'll wait and see how I really use the K2.  I'd probably continue using the cover all the time, because I like the added protection in case I drop it.  There's still the chance that I could drop it & damage the K2, but at least in a cover it would decrease the chances of damage.  If I kept reading with it in the cover, and I got another Oberon, I'd definitely go with the velcro again.  I love that clean, floating look (and don't much like the look of the corners), it's very secure, and I don't have a problem with putting velcro on my Kindle.  And now that I've seen the idea for clear velcro, I'd most definitely be looking for that!  (In fact, Oberon should look into that option!)

BUT, if I were to find that myself reading a naked K2 frequently & got a new Oberon, I'd go with the corners.  And actually put the skin on the back of the K2.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

If you're going to leave the K2 in the cover, I'd go with velcro.  I've had 2 and loved them.  I bought one cover (Cole Haan) with corners, used it a couple of times, and haven't touched it since.  I find the corners distracting.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just ordered an Oberon and I decided on corners because, like some of the other folks who have posted here, I don't like the idea of sticking velcro on my Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I do appreciate that Oberon continues to give us these options, so we can all have our "druthers."

I think there are good arguments both ways, the important thing is to know yourself!

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I just ordered an Oberon and I decided on corners because, like some of the other folks who have posted here, I don't like the idea of sticking velcro on my Kindle.


me either, i am not a velcro fan on anything i pay a lot of money for


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Based on what I've read in this thread it seems to me that Velcro is best suited for those that leave their Kindles in the cover, and Corners is best suited for those that take their Kindles out of the cover.

I like the floating look of the Velcro, strongly dislike the look of Corners, and would have mindlessly chosen the Velcro option for my DX Oberon had that option been offered, but seeing as it wasn't, and I found out ahead of time, I had to think about it. I always took my K1 out of it's cover when I used it and I've yet to use my DX in a cover since I don't yet have a cover (while the Oberon is pricey it's the only cover I'd even think of buying). There is a great chance that I will continue to use my DX "naked" even after I have a cover as that's how I'm accustomed to using it, so going with Corners would be the better choice for my usage. Of course, there's a chance that the inclusion of a platform into the DX cover will lead me to leave the DX inside the case rather than take it out, but it's not like I ever had a choice here, Oberon was my only choice, and the company that makes them chose Corners.

Anyway, good luck choosing which to get.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I will never use velcro again 
I scratched the back of my K2, trying to get the velcro strips, from my Oberon cover off 
Never never again 
From now on its a rail system (Noreve), or hinges with 2 corners (Medge-Go)!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I personally prefer the corners.
I don't like attaching things(other than a skin) to my Kindles,so that was an easy decision for me.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Just so you know Oberon has NO Velcro option on DX. They feel the device is too heavy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Just so you know Oberon has NO Velcro option on DX. They feel the device is too heavy


In my original post, I mentioned that my decision is for a K2... 

Thank you all for posting! I believe that I am in the boat of corners since I do think that I will want to read my K2 outside the cover occasionally and I am not OK with velcro placement on the Kindle itself (even if it is clear~ by the way: VERY cool tip!) I am relieved to hear and see that the corners do not impede the buttons on K2 and have looked extensively at pictures that others have posted elsewhere on KB's. You are all wonderful!! Thank you!

Now if I can just find a pic of the sky blue Housaki Wave....


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Same here: I'm really not comfortable with sticking anything other than a skin on my K2, so for me it was a corner Oberon without a thought! And truth be told, even with a light skin (which I had for a while) the corners do "disappear" after a while. But now that I have a dark skin, I don't even see them anymore!

Good luck with making your decision - and let us know what you decide and don't forget to post pix when you get your cover


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I was one of those that had a k1 ordered for a Christmas present and ordered an Oberon with velcro while I was awaiting the delivery of the k1.  When I ended up getting shipped a k2 instead of the K1 I replaced the the Oberon k1 velcro cover for k2 cover with corners.

I mainly ordered the corners because Oberon was awaiting shipments of the k2 for a template to make the k2 covers.  I was afraid after reading without a cover while they were making the covers I would "perfer' reading w/o a cover.  I was afraid if I slipped the unit out of the corner to read I wouldn't like holding the velcro on the back.  That being said.  I read with the cover on but haven't had any problems with the corners being in the way of anything on the k2.  I just placed a order for  a different cover and ordered corners again and most likely will stay with the corner system.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

I have both corner and velcro Oberon covers.  I trimmed the velcro pieces so that they only touch the Decalgirl skin instead of directly attaching to the back of the Kindle.  I have had no problems with the Decalgirl skin loosening or pulling away from the Kindle.  It is quite secure.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Just so you know Oberon has NO Velcro option on DX. They feel the device is too heavy


Unfortunately for me. After buying 2 K2 covers, I'm probably going to try another brand. I love the Oberons, but hate corners. Seems a few more strips of velcro would hold it in place. On several occasions I held my K2 cover with velcro over the sofa and tried to shake it loose. Couldn't do it (with moderate shaking). I'm sure you could with a violent motion that no K2 is ever going to experience.

On the other hand, they are the experts, and I'm sure they know what they're doing.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> I personally prefer the corners.
> I don't like attaching things(other than a skin) to my Kindles,so that was an easy decision for me.


Agree entirely


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> In my original post, I mentioned that my decision is for a K2...
> 
> Thank you all for posting! I believe that I am in the boat of corners since I do think that I will want to read my K2 outside the cover occasionally and I am not OK with velcro placement on the Kindle itself (even if it is clear~ by the way: VERY cool tip!) I am relieved to hear and see that the corners do not impede the buttons on K2 and have looked extensively at pictures that others have posted elsewhere on KB's. You are all wonderful!! Thank you!
> 
> Now if I can just find a pic of the sky blue Housaki Wave....


I'm out of town, but as soon as I return home I'll take pictures for you. I have the Sky Blue Oberon cover with the Surfer's Dream DG skin. Love it. I also have a Cascade DG skin, but it doesn't blend with the sky blue color as well. I'm undecided if I'm going to keep it or just sell it. I really like the dark skin on Gidget. It is peaceful to me.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Corners for me and I never take it out of the cover.  I like the security of the corners.


----------

